# Road to Tony Grove



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody know if the road up to Tony Grove in cache county is open yet? I can't remember for the life of me when it's opened in the past.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

It is open. I was up there on Saturday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I took my family up there a few weeks ago and we had a great time. There's only just a wee little bit of snow in the thick pines on the south end. Other than that, everything is dry.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks svmoose and and BirdDogger.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey so I assume the trail up to white pine is open?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

You can call the Logan Ranger station to make sure but from what I can see looking at Naomi Peak there's no snow up there.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

There's not really any snow at Tony grove, i'm sure it's open.


----------

